# pronúncia: hexa



## Vanda

Brasileiros e lusos, me digam, sem pestanejar, como pronunciam hexa?
O Brasil vai ser hexa.....!


----------



## Nonstar

Ora, do mesmo jeito que _convexa_, Vanda.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros e lusos, me digam, sem pestanejar, como pronunciam hexa?
> O Brasil vai ser hexa.....!


 
Eu, pelo menos, pronuncio a frase assim:

O Brasil vai ser "écsa" (em 2014; agora, é a vez do tri da Argentina)....!


----------



## Macunaíma

écza, com *z*.


----------



## Alirhotic

Com Z? Onde se pronuncia assim?


----------



## K'9999

Macunaíma said:


> écza, com *z*.


 
Com "*z*"???
Sempre escutei com "*s*" = *Écsa*


----------



## almufadado

Macunaíma said:


> écza, com *z*.



Cá neste lado da pôça também dizemos :

é~kza (bem rapidinho claro)

é~kza~dé~ci~mal 

Pelo menos em matemática diz-se assim:


> 4~i [o(I + _ekza_) 4- _ekza_:dif].  -- kzVo = --. (6). (1 + ~2) k~a + 6 *...* 1 + _ekza_.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Quanto a mim, eu digo *egza*. Já fiz essa pesquisa - apenas entre conhecidos -  e quase todos diziam *ecsa*.

Com relação a *ecza*, como o Macunaíma pronuncia, acho que deve ser mais raro, por ser menos fácil de se pronunciar. O som de z, por ser um fonema sonoro, tende a sonorizar o c que o precede, transformando-o em g. 

Talvez eu tenha tendência a sonorizar as consoantes surdas pois, citando outro exemplo, acho que a maioria diz ziquizira e eu digo ziguizira. As duas palavras existem. Ou talvez os outros é que têm uma tendência a preferir consoantes surdas... 

Vejo que o Almufa já está desmentindo meu achismo...


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu digo hexa = écsa,
ortodoxo = ortodócso


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Quanto a mim, eu digo *egza*. Já fiz essa pesquisa - apenas entre conhecidos -  e quase todos diziam *ecsa*.
> (...)
> Vejo que o Almufa já está desmentindo meu achismo...



Que nada !

Entre ecsa (lembra quando se escrevia o "x" com um "sc") e ekza" a diferença é timida e depende de sua pronúncia. 

(por curiosidade os romenos (lingua de origem latina) pronunciam eksa ) 

de qualquer forma lê-se é~que~sa/za)

http://pt.forvo.com/word/hexadecimal/

hexadecimal */ks ou z/*adjetivo de 2  géneros
http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/hexadecimal


(he.xa.de.ci._mal_) *[cs ou z]* 
a2g.
1. Mat. Ref. ou pertencente ao sistema numérico que tem 16 como  base.
[F.: _hex(a)- + decimal_.]
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=hexadecimal


Don not try this one !!!
http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html


----------



## okporip

Macunaíma said:


> écza, com *z*.


O testemunho do Macunaíma e o debate por ele suscitado me fizeram pensar que, se pronuncio hexa como "écsa", uso pronúncia diferente para hexágono e hexagonal. Mas fiquei confuso; tão confuso que já não sei relatar minha própria pronúncia: se "ezágono(al)", "eczágono" ou "egzágono"... 

É mole?


----------



## olivinha

GOODVIEW said:


> Quanto a mim, eu digo *egza*. Já fiz essa pesquisa - apenas entre conhecidos - e quase todos diziam *ecsa*.


Eu também digo _egza_. (Meu português é da cidade do Rio.)


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Eu também digo _egza_. (Meu português é da cidade do Rio.)




Eu como bom carioca que não sou, pronuncio também egza.


----------



## Vanda

Almufa, não era pra você olhar no dicionário, sô!!!  Peguei todo o mundo (assim como eu caí nessa)!!!! Quase caí do salto ao ler numa revista especializada de português que todos nós pronunciamos errado. A pronúncia certa é /eza/ Hein?!!!! Vou copiar a parte da revista:

'_'hexa'' é a versão gráfica da forma acústica /eza/, a mesma forma deslizante de enunciar a lextra x de termos como ''exame''. Palavras iniciadas com e ou h + um som de /z/ + vogal, são escritas com x, daí ''exumar'', ''hexágono'', ''exímio'', etc. Mas no Brasil, a TV, o rádio e a publicidade têm consagrado ''hexa'' com a pronúncia bem mais rascante /heksa/, à maneiro de quem diz ''fixo''. _(Língua Portuguesa, maio/2010)

Ai, Jesus! Agora se eu sair por aí dizendo 'eza' o pessoal ou vai me olhar torto ou me jogar pedra!


----------



## MOC

okporip said:


> O testemunho do Macunaíma e o debate por ele suscitado me fizeram pensar que, se pronuncio hexa como "écsa", uso pronúncia diferente para hexágono e hexagonal. Mas fiquei confuso; tão confuso que já não sei relatar minha própria pronúncia: se "ezágono(al)", "eczágono" ou "egzágono"...
> 
> É mole?




Nessas curiosamente pronuncio "ezágono(al)". Mas hexa solto sai "egza".


----------



## Vanda

Achei o artigo on line: Aqui. O coitado do estrangeiro endoida o cabeção tentando racionalizar as regras da língua. Nem nós damos conta!


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> Nessas curiosamente pronuncio "ezágono(al)". Mas hexa solto sai "egza".


Eu também!
MOC, eu acho que falamos a mesma língua afterall.


----------



## almufadado

Vanda said:


> Almufa, não era pra você olhar no dicionário, sô!!!  Peguei todo o mundo (assim como eu caí nessa)!!!! Quase caí do salto ao ler numa revista especializada de português que todos nós pronunciamos errado. A pronúncia certa é /eza/ Hein?!!!! Vou copiar a parte da revista:
> 
> '_'hexa'' é a versão gráfica da forma acústica /eza/, a mesma forma deslizante de enunciar a lextra x de termos como ''exame''. Palavras iniciadas com e ou h + um som de /z/ + vogal, são escritas com x, daí ''exumar'', ''hexágono'', ''exímio'', etc. Mas no Brasil, a TV, o rádio e a publicidade têm consagrado ''hexa'' com a pronúncia bem mais rascante /heksa/, à maneiro de quem diz ''fixo''. _(Língua Portuguesa, maio/2010)
> 
> Ai, Jesus! Agora se eu sair por aí dizendo 'eza' o pessoal ou vai me olhar torto ou me jogar pedra!




Fazendo um apanhado das palavras em que a primeira sílaba tem um"x", a minha pronúncia é esta (nem me torturando eu vou mudar  !):

_Nas palavras em que a silaba tónica vem logo após o "x" eu leio kz, porque me ensinaram. (se bem que agora já me "passou esse tique" ao ler e já leio "z" , mas ao pronunciar para encontrar a grafia certa de uma palavra ainda o diga)  
_exálo
exácto
exímio

Nas sem silaba tónica aparente é tudo "corrido" com o "z"
exame
existe


Nos prefixos gregos (penta-, hexa-, hept-, octo-) fui ensinado (por um professor que também era professor de latim) a dizer de forma carregada (com ênfase) o prefixo seguido da, em geral, grandeza matemática:

hexágono
hexagonal
hexadecimal
hexocêntrico
hexadáctilo
hexaedro
hexaédrico

_"hexa"_ έξ (_hex_)  é um prefixo radical _grego_ _

    E trata-se neste caso expecífico de linguagem internaticional ligada à matemática em que em todo o mundo se pronuncia o prefixo grefo "hex" como "eks" ou "ekz" ou "ecs", mais "zoado" ou mais "queado".

_Da mesma forma e pela mesma razão se lê ou se devia ler, para marcar e distinguir o numeral :

heptatlo -> é ~pe-tá ~tlo  ( e NÂO "étátolo" como já ouvi))

octógonal  -> ó ~ ctó ~ go ~ nal (e NÂO "otógonal" como parece ser habitual)


Exemplo da pronuncia inglesa (eks)
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/pronunciation/american/hex
http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/hex


----------



## anaczz

Ai, ai, ai!
Eu digo écsa, ecsadecimal e ezágono e já estou muito velha para mudar!!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu também, estou velho para mudar!




anaczz said:


> Ai, ai, ai!
> Eu digo écsa, ecsadecimal e ezágono e já estou muito velha para mudar!!


----------



## Vanda

Sobre aquele artigo, um forero especialista em português (entre outras) me mandou a seguinte nota (penso que ele não há de se importar com o fato de eu colar o que ele disse):


> Quanto a hexa, veja aqui, aqui e aqui. Vale lembrar que a comparação com exímio e exumar não é boa, já que estas duas são palavras de origem latina e hexa é elemento de origem grega. As palavras de origem grega quase sempre têm x a representar ks em português; o mesmo não se aplica a palavras de outros étimos.




Não deixem de clicar nos links. Portanto  _Resquiat in pacem!!!_


----------



## anaczz

Vanda said:


> Portanto  _Resquiat in pacem!!!_



Hei, Vandinha! Estou velha, mas não estou morta! 


É curiosa a pronúncia "gz"; eu ouvi falarem assim em Portugal algumas vezes e pensei estar errada.

É como o termo "Expo", que é usado para referência ao espaço onde foi realizada a Expo 98, em Lisboa, normalmente é pronunciado "Ékspo", e às vezes "Égspo", inclusive na comunicação social, quando, (suponho eu) deveria ser pronunciado como "espo", como em "exposição".


----------



## Vanda

Era só uma analogia, não com a morte, mas com a paz de continuar com o que sempre dissemos.


----------



## Alirhotic

Nossa, que loucura! Não sabia que sequer pronunciavam "écza". E "égza"? Pior ainda. No último caso, pensei que se aplicava no inglês e nada mais (talvez outras línguas, mas aí eu não sei), mas nunca tinha imaginado que isso ocorresse no português. Sempre falei "écsa".



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> _''hexa'' é a versão gráfica da forma acústica /eza/, a mesma forma deslizante de enunciar a lextra x de termos como ''exame''. Palavras iniciadas com e ou h + um som de /z/ + vogal, são escritas com x, daí ''exumar'', ''hexágono'', ''exímio'', etc. Mas no Brasil, a TV, o rádio e a publicidade têm consagrado ''hexa'' com a pronúncia bem mais rascante /heksa/, à maneiro de quem diz ''fixo''._ (Língua Portuguesa, maio/2010)



Agora sim eu piro de vez, rsrs.



			
				olivinha said:
			
		

> _Eu também digo egza. (Meu português é da cidade do Rio.)_



Mesmo morando no RJ, nunca prestei atenção a isso.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda,
Essa estória está cada vez mais emaranhada. Como bom flamenguista que sou estava no Maracanã na final do brasileiro do ano passado, gritando a não me aguentar mais: *egza*campeão!!!!!!!!! 

Apesar de parecermos ser minoria os que pronunciamos egza, o site _ciberdúvidas_ que você citou traz como recomendável por certos dicionários esta forma:



> Relativamente a hexacampeão, não encontrei a palavra, mas a pronúncia recomendada nos dicionários (o Houaiss de que disponho não traz transcrição fonética…) que consultei, para o elemento composição hexa-, é "égza". Assim, a pronúncia seria /égzakãpjãw/.1 Devo dizer-lhe, ainda, que entre nós também se verificam pronúncias divergentes das que os dicionários recomendam, havendo quem pronuncie hexa- como "éza", o que, transposto para a palavra em apreço, daria /ézakãpjãw/…2



E no Priberam também ( mas não traz eksa):



> hexacampeão (z ou gz)
> (hexa- + campeão)
> adj. s. m.



The Twilight Zone!

Se o Brasil for campeão, soltarei novamente o grito, só que desta vez lembrarei certamente de todos vocês e, mesmo à minha revelia, vou estar prestando atenção na pronúncia da galera!


----------



## olivinha

GOODVIEW said:


> Como bom flamenguista que sou estava no Maracanã na final do brasileiro do ano passado, gritando a não me aguentar mais: *egza*campeão!!!!!!!!!
> Apesar de parecermos ser minoria os que pronunciamos egza, o site _ciberdúvidas_ que você citou traz como recomendável por certos dicionários esta forma:
> E no Priberam também ( mas não traz eksa):


Ah, eu sabia que esse Goodview era gente fina. Pois eu também gritei (não no Maraca mas pelo Skype): *egzacampeão!*


Tuor said:


> Nossa, que loucura! Não sabia que sequer pronunciavam "écza". E "égza"? *Pior ainda.* Agora sim eu piro de vez, rsrs.
> Mesmo morando no RJ, nunca prestei atenção a isso.


Tour, pior ainda por quê? Xiii, esse deve ser fluminense que nem o Casmurro.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Pois eu também gritei (não no Maraca mas pelo Skype): *egzacampeão!*


 
Olivinha,
Ficou uma beleza essa sua apresentação, temos que propor uma moção para que seja adotada como grafia oficial da palavra, até segunda ordem. 

Agora, falando sério, nós temos uma certa experiência na pronúncia do vocábulo. Acho que isso deveria ser levado em consideração e servir de parâmetro de peso nesta pesquisa! 

Bj,

GOODVIEW


----------



## Alirhotic

olivinha said:


> Tour, pior ainda por quê? Xiii, esse deve ser fluminense que nem o Casmurro.



"Pior" porque eu nunca tinha visto pronunciado assim.

E eu apenas moro no RJ. Sou do cerrado. 

------

Como este assunto quebrou minha cabeça, gostaria de saber se todos os X pronunciados desta forma têm som de Z, já que aparentemente desconheço alguns detalhes do português, pelo visto. Há exceções?


----------



## Outsider

Eu diria "eza", como em todas as outras palavras começadas por "hex-". Mas "hexa" não é palavra que eu use verdadeiramente.



> Quanto a hexa, veja aqui, aqui e aqui. Vale lembrar que a comparação com exímio e exumar não é boa, já que estas duas são palavras de origem latina e hexa é elemento de origem grega. As palavras de origem grega quase sempre têm x a representar ks em português; o mesmo não se aplica a palavras de outros étimos.


Eu digo "ezágono", "ezótico", "ezâmero", e não "egzágono", "egzótico" ou "egzâmero" (em geral, a pronúncia com "gz" neste tipo de palavras soa-me a galicismo), muito menos "ecságono", "ecsótico", "ecsâmero"...

O que está em causa não é a origem latina ou grega da palavra, mas simples processos fonéticos de assimilação.


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> Eu diria "eza", como em todas as outras palavras começadas por "hex-". Mas "hexa" não é palavra que eu use verdadeiramente.
> 
> Eu digo "ezágono", "ezótico", "ezâmero", e não "egzágono", "egzótico" ou "egzâmero" (em geral, a pronúncia com "gz" neste tipo de palavras soa-me a galicismo), muito menos "ecságono", "ecsótico", "ecsâmero"...
> 
> O que está em causa não é a origem latina ou grega da palavra, mas simples processos fonéticos de assimilação.



Não vejo dessa forma, até porque é das unicas palavras com "x" na primeira silaba, que têm um "h" de inico e que de alguma forma muda a silaba, em relação a todas as outras que referiu e que não têm o a"h"gázinho.

Portanto isto tudo depende da forma como nos ensinaram estas palavras.


----------



## Outsider

almufadado said:


> Portanto isto tudo depende da forma como nos ensinaram estas palavras.


Sem dúvida. Mas quis defender a minha versão, que não me pareceu suficientemente representada.


----------



## Dona Chicória

E como se fala em inglês?


----------



## GOODVIEW

D. Chicoria,
Tomei como exemplo a palavra hexagon que tem o mesmo prefixo:

The Macmillan: \ˈheksəˌɡɑn\
Merriam-Webster: \ˈhek-sə-ˌgän\
Encarta: \ˈhek-sə-ˌgän\


----------

